
Operator of 'Silk Road 2.0' Likely Avoided Prison by Cooperating with Feds - pseudolus
https://reason.com/2019/06/03/operator-of-silk-road-2-0-likely-avoided-prison-by-cooperating-with-feds/
======
mikevp
"Ross Ulbricht, convicted of various crimes associated with launching the dark
web site Silk Road, was sent away in 2015 for life without chance of parole.
In his case, the government purported to believe that websites that allow
people to exchange bitcoin for illegal objects are so damaging, so heinous,
that justice demanded nothing less."

Uh... I believe soliciting murder of rivals may have had something do to with
it. Leaving out that little ... detail... kind of casts a shadow on how much
actual reasoning there might be in this reason.com article. I quit reading at
this point.

~~~
teh_infallible
That event was orchestrated by corrupt DEA agents, and the entire conversation
may have been fabricated. Ross was barred from bringing any of this evidence
to his defense. The case should have been thrown out of court, IMO, due to
corruption on the part of the prosecution. Two DEA agents went to prison over
their handling of this case.

